
My butthole has been a location on Facebook since 2012 – I can’t get it removed - gnu8
https://www.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/ev28pn/my_butthole_has_been_a_location_on_facebook_since/
======
rkagerer
This might sound extreme, but if every other option has been exhausted it
could be worth filing a claim in small claims court.

That should get the attention of someone more senior in the company, and
there's a chance they'll see reason and have the page removed instead of
litigating.

If you do wind up going to court, it'll be a media circus and they'll get some
bad PR regardless whether you win or lose. Who knows, you might even win if
you can show damages.

 _The Reddit link is locked so I left this comment here instead._

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _This might sound extreme, but if every other option has been exhausted it
> could be worth filing a claim in small claims court._

What sort of damages could they prove?

~~~
jawns
The point is not to win the case. The point is to get the attention of someone
in legal, who will take the request seriously.

------
daveslash
>> _at the bottom of the page it claims to be automatically generated off
interest of the topic_

I know op says that he/she was 15 when it was created, and I completely get
that 15 year olds have a particular sense of humor, but I genuinely wonder
what sort of actions were taken to demonstrate _" interest in the topic"_ that
would lead to this page being _automatically_ created.

------
bifrost
Facebook has a similar thing near my house but it doesn't say my name. I guess
small victories.

I posted this on FB in case I can get any of my friends who work there to help
:)

~~~
Nuzzerino
Good luck with that. I had someone literally impersonating me with a fake
account, and directly trying to get me fired from my job by sending my boss's
friends messages. My supposed friends at Facebook were apathetic to it and
wouldn't even refer me to someone who could help. My opinion of the whole
company took a nosedive after that.

~~~
bifrost
You should probably get better friends sadly...

~~~
Nuzzerino
> You should probably get better friends sadly...

You just admitted in your previous post that you're unsure if you would be
successful in getting your own friends to help (even if this isn't you
personally being affected in this situation, a favor is a favor), so even if
your post wasn't incredibly rude it would still be intellectually dishonest.
As you can see, my standards are already quite high.

~~~
bifrost
My friends @ FB have absolutely helped get various things fixed for ME,
unclear if there's a transitive level of assistance for other people.

------
pizzaknife
well, youre in the anals of history at least.

(couldnt resist. yes im 40yrs old)

~~~
daotoad
Being 40 means you have had time to accumulate a larger vocabulary for making
butt and poop jokes.

~~~
bifrost
And looooots of "dad jokes"

------
bifrost
I have good news, Facebook has taken it down!

Apparently posting this to Reddit gave it the exposure needed, apparently
Buzzfeed did something useful by investigating this.

